# Sugar Syrup Dispensing - Hose Type and Length



## Shibukraj (Mar 13, 2017)

Greetings all,

In another thread I asked the question regarding the pump and how to mix. From what I understand, I will be using a Honda trash pump which pulls the syrup from the tote and will dispense the back to the tote with a ball valve. From the discharge side I will T out to connect the hose. My question is with respect to the hose. ( I am planning to feed either 1:1 or 2:1 sugar syrup only)

1) What type of hose most of you use? A contractor grade garden hose will do or you use some special kind.
2) What is the general length you all use? 50 ft or 100 ft. Assume I am using a honda 2 inch Semi trash pump? 
3) Does the length of the hose depends on the pump or not?


Is there any general practice or tricks to clean out what is left in the hose after the feeding and when the tote is emtpy. I am planning to use the fuel dispense noozle.

Thanks


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

I am very much intrested in this subject also since I plan on feeding with this same equipment set up And have questions about the hose and what sort of dispense nozzle.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I would think that one would need some sort of a pressure relief valve so the when the nozzle was off ,the syrup would recirculate back to the tank.
Most trash pumps I have worked with have a flow rate way too high for this application and use a discharge hose diameter of about 2 in 
I would suggest contacting a place like Agri Supply

https://www.agrisupply.com/delavan-powerflo-diaphragm-pump/p/70904/

or Grainger
https://www.grainger.com/category/pumps


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi Jack, Yes I was also thinking that the 2" hose would be to big. And at least in my case I wasn't planning on using a trash pump to do the actual feeding and filling of the beehives. So what are other people using and connecting to that IBC tote to actually feed the colonies? I am assuming my IBC tote will be sitting on a truck bed so there's always the possibility of gravity feed, but I was just curious what other people are doing and if gravity feeding works well. Thank you to all for the information. Cal


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Tractor supply has small pumps made for spraying that would be much better sized. The Canadian stores anyways, have a very good assortment of valves, fittings etc. I presume the US stores serve a similar market.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Using 2:1 syrup or thinner will be easy for a 2 inch honda pump. We run a 75ft 1in hose and have excess pressure. Make sure you have a bypass for the extra syrup to recirculate when your pumping and especially when you aren't pumping and your golden.

When we are done we run a few hundred gallons of water thru the whole system and throw bleach in if we are not going to be using it in the very near future


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks Kamon,
Is the bypass just a T in the hose that runs back into the tank? Also what kind of nozzle do you use on the dispensing end? Thank you.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I have my pump pulling out of the bottom of the IBC tote. then I have 2 inch PVC coming out of the pump and running up the side of the tote where I have a T. One side runs a 2 inch pipe back into the tank to for mixing and also to act as a bypass. Out the other side of the T, I run my 1 inch hose. 

Also, there is a shut off right before the 2 inch PVC runs back into the tote. This is used to add pressure (if needed) to the 1 inch line. I find when it is about 20% shut it supplies more than enough pressure for me to feed rapidly and not put unneeded pressure on the motor.


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

calkal said:


> Thanks Kamon,
> Is the bypass just a T in the hose that runs back into the tank? Also what kind of nozzle do you use on the dispensing end? Thank you.


I use a fuel nozzle for feeding at this point. Here is a picture of the setup. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216031538517646&set=a.10203124243643341&type=3&theater 

I plan to do a video on it in the future


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

I've used 60-100ft of 1" industrial/marine hose, I think a commercial garden hose wouldn't work long term (at least for diluted 77% solids syrup, 2:1 syrup or possibly even 1:1). In the past with my trash pump I used 3/4" for awhile, it was adequate for 50ft, which was a little on short side. It depends on your yards. 75ft might be a good balance, and a hose storage system or reel will be helpful. I used a honda trash pump with a bypass (with valve on bypass as already mentioned to be able to adjust flow). If you choose to go with 3/4 garden hose, make sure you get one as heavy duty and kink resistant as possible. Crofter's suggestion- an inexpensive 'tractor supply' 12v water/sprayer pump - won't hold up to heavy syrup. An expensive brass honey pump (or other rotary gear pump) will work but probably not up to the gpm unless you oversize it. A rotary gear pump such as a vehicle oil pump could, (perhaps) be adapted to the task, but that type of oil pump is lubricated by the fluid so you're back to an expensive food grade industrial/honey pump. The trash pump really is an effective solution. 

The other solution is to use compressed air, a small/mid sized onboard (or even portable 12v) compressor is enough (or appropriate tank can be pressurized before leaving the shop). I've (risked it, and) pressurized plastic or fiberglass reinforced tanks enough to make syrup flow - but a metal tank with an air tight access port for filling/cleaning, and an added schrader valve or similar, is needed. Pick up an appropriate used metal water tank (perhaps) or large expired propane tank, etc and pay a welder- the lack of noise & avoiding carrying around a gas can for a trash pump will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## bwilson (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm going to be building one of these for mixing/pumping syrup soon. IBC tote with 2 inch semi trash pump at the bottom. CPVC pipe on suction side of pump. CPVC pipe on discharge side of pump. Discharge goes straight up and turns to the 6 inch hole in top. You cut in a 2 inch tee somewhere on the discharge side and reduce it down to whatever size you want for your hose. After that you cut in a 2 inch valve further past your tee. When the pump is running, you slowly close the 2 inch valve a little bit and it raises the pressure of the discharge line. That in turn will raise the pressure in your hose. You don't completely shut it off because you still want your pump to circulate the water. The addition I will be making for my set up is that when the discharge gets to the top of the tote, Ill put a stainless steel tee and about a 2ft stainless steel nipple headed back to the tank. on the other end of the tee, Ill install a 4500W water heater element that will run the length of the stainless pipe. Cold water from the hose goes in, run the pump and plug in the heater. Eventually have hot enough water to thoroughly mix 2:1


----------

